# Gute Grafikkarte bis 400 Euro gesucht



## vonKroete (10. Mai 2016)

Ich suche eine gute Grafikkarte um Actionspiele endlich mit allen Details, scharfem Bild etc. zu zocken. Mehr als 400 Euro würde ich aber nur ungern ausgeben. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2016)

ich würde empfehlen, noch ein paar wochen zu warten.


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich würde empfehlen, noch ein paar wochen zu warten.



ja, inzwischen sind wir so Zeitlich an dem Punkt so es sich lohnt zu warten


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mal den Titel editiert ... 40 EUR ist dann doch arg wenig.  

Wie meine zwei geschätzten Vorposter bereits schrieben ... warte, bis die GTX 1070 auf den Markt kommt. Anfang Juni soll es soweit sein, ein paar Tage mehr gewartet, und die Karten dürften dann ggf. in der preislichen Region liegen, die du dir vorstellst.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Mai 2016)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Solange Du nicht sowas hier in die Finger bekommst, würde ich ebenfalls warten:
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980TI AMP Extreme 6GB GDDR5 384b Amazon WHD--ausverkauft - mydealz.de


----------



## vonKroete (10. Mai 2016)

Naja, aber ich warte doch so ungern ... die ZOTAC liegt ja auch leider über den 400 Euro (knapp, aber immerhin).
Ist die GTX 1070 aber aufgrund ihrer Neuheit nicht eher noch als experimentell einzustufen? Solide Technik im Rechner ist mir schon wichtig, hatte erst letztens wieder eine Flut von unerklärbaren Abstürzen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2016)

Wir reden von nVidia ... 

Natürlich *kann* es sein, dass es Fehler gibt, aber bislang haben sich die Probleme bei der neuen Grafikkartengeneration immer in Grenzen gehalten. Einzig und allein das 4GB Problem, aber das wurde auch in der 2. und 3. Generation der 970 nicht behoben. 

Ich denke schon, dass die Hardware stabil laufen wird ... vorallem ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, Leistungsaufnahme zu einem fast gleichen Preis mMn ein großer Hauptpunkt, warum man noch ein paar Wochen warten sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

Ja, warten sollte man nur, weil es VIELLEICHT in 3-4 Wochen für 400€ mehr Power gibt als jetzt bzw. weil du vlt. das, wofür du jetzt noch 450€ bezahlst, doch schon für 400€ bekommst (eine GTX 980 zB , oder eine AMD Nano oder Fury).

Ansonsten kann es bei neuen Grafikkarten IMMER Probleme geben, oft auch nur bei den Modellen ganz bestimmter Hersteller. Es gab schon oft genug Fälle, wo eine Grafikkartenserie (zB GTX 660 Ti oder AMD R9 280X oder GTX 770) allgemein keine Probleme hatte, aber die Modelle von zB Sapphire oder Palit eine weit überdurchschnittliche Ausfallquote schon kurz nach dem Kauf hatten


----------



## vonKroete (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, warten sollte man nur, weil es VIELLEICHT in 3-4 Wochen für 400€ mehr Power gibt als jetzt bzw. weil du vlt. das, wofür du jetzt noch 450€ bezahlst, doch schon für 400€ bekommst (eine GTX 980 zB , oder eine AMD Nano oder Fury).
> 
> Ansonsten kann es bei neuen Grafikkarten IMMER Probleme geben, oft auch nur bei den Modellen ganz bestimmter Hersteller. Es gab schon oft genug Fälle, wo eine Grafikkartenserie (zB GTX 660 Ti oder AMD R9 280X oder GTX 770) allgemein keine Probleme hatte, aber die Modelle von zB Sapphire oder Palit eine weit überdurchschnittliche Ausfallquote schon kurz nach dem Kauf hatten


Ach so! Also einfach noch warten bis die Preise verfallen! Hatte ich jetzt noch gar nicht so verstanden. Bislang habe ich mir um verfallende Preise ehrlich gesagt gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Und die GTX 980 ist gut? Kannst du/ kann jemand anders die empfehlen?


----------



## vonKroete (11. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir reden von nVidia ...
> 
> Natürlich *kann* es sein, dass es Fehler gibt, aber bislang haben sich die Probleme bei der neuen Grafikkartengeneration immer in Grenzen gehalten. Einzig und allein das 4GB Problem, aber das wurde auch in der 2. und 3. Generation der 970 nicht behoben.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass die Hardware stabil laufen wird ... vorallem ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, Leistungsaufnahme zu einem fast gleichen Preis mMn ein großer Hauptpunkt, warum man noch ein paar Wochen warten sollte.



Naja, ich würde schon gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen. Und wenn ich erst warte, bis bekannt ist, ob die Karte gut läuft, dann warte ich ja noch länger ...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde schon gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen. Und wenn ich erst warte, bis bekannt ist, ob die Karte gut läuft, dann warte ich ja noch länger ...



Schau am besten öfters Mal in die Mindestars rein: Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks
Die haben da öfter ein paar Kracher drin, eben hatten die ein paar 390x + Hitman für 245 Euro. Ja mit X, ich habe auch kurz gezuckt


----------



## vonKroete (11. Mai 2016)

Cool, danke für den Tipp. Da schau ich mal rein. Obwohl ich Hitman schon nicht mehr sehen kann ...


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2016)

Also, die GTX980 ist gut, das kann ich bestätigen.
"Rise of the Tomb Raider" auf Ultra, bei 1680x1050 (!), kannst du aber knicken. 

Falls du länger was von deiner neuen Grafikkarte haben möchtest, warte bitte lieber.
Teueres High-End und mickrige 4GB VRAM (GDDR) ist eine Kombination, die einfach nicht mehr stimmig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Also, die GTX980 ist gut, das kann ich bestätigen.
> "Rise of the Tomb Raider" auf Ultra, bei 1680x1050 (!), kannst du aber knicken.


Selbst bei der Auflösung haut das Spiel derart rein? Uff. Erst recht ein Grund mit der 1070 zu liebäugeln. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## vonKroete (11. Mai 2016)

Ist die Grafik von Tomb Raider denn so viel besser als vergleichbare Spiele, die schneller laufen (habs selber nicht)?


----------



## vonKroete (11. Mai 2016)

> 4GB VRAM (GDDR)



4 GB versteh ich noch, aber was bedeutet der Rest?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Ist die Grafik von Tomb Raider denn so viel besser als vergleichbare Spiele, die schneller laufen (habs selber nicht)?


 ich würde eher behaupten, dass die Engine schlecht optimiert ist ODER dass da vlt auch einige Dinge "zu detalliert" gestaltet wurden und massig Power brauchen, obwohl du beim Spielen gar keinen Unterschied zu "nur" der Einstellungsstufe "hoch" erkennst  

Man muss sich auch mal klarmachen: wenn ein Spielehersteller WILL, dann baut der einen Grafikmodus ein, der JEDE aktuelle Grafikkarte hoffungslos überfordert außer das absolute Topmodell, was man aktuell bekommen kann - das heißt dann noch lange nicht, dass man so eine Karte "braucht" - ich würde dann eher auf dieses Spiel schei... äh,   also...  ich würde den Ultra-Modus dieses Spiels einfach in die Tonne treten und ignorieren, ganz einfach.   Der sieht beim Spielen eh in 99% der Fälle nicht anders aus als die nächstniedrige Einstellung, die dann mit einer 300-400€-Karte flüssig läuft. 



wegen 4GB VRAM (GDDR): VRAM heißt einfach nur Video-RAM, damit will man klarmachen, dass das RAM der Grafikkarte gemeint ist, da das oft technisch ein wenig anders als das normale RAM für Mainboards. Und GDDR ist halt die Speicherart: prinzipiell ist es DDR-RAM (wie bei Mainbaords), aber eine G-Version, eben "graphics", die ein wenig anders arbeitet. Seit einer Weile ist GDDR5 der Standard, aber inzwischen kommt auch HBM neu auf, das steht für HighBandMemory und wird zB für die AMD Fury und Nano schon verwendet.


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2016)

Ja, genau, das meine ich. 
Falls du nur eine Karte mit GDDR5 kauftest, sind 8GB (oder mehr) einfach zeitgemäßer für High-End Karten.

Bei HBM wären 4GB theoretisch ausreichend, weil der Datendurchsatz weitaus höher als bei GDDR ist, der Speicher also zB schneller beschrieben werden kann.
Allerdings hängt die Performance von der verwendeten Software ab. Ist diese nicht optimiert, sind 4GB HBM trotzdem nur 4GB. 

Naja, "Rise of the Tomb Raider" ist schon ein verdammt schönes Spiel. Aber, die viele Leistung wird heutzutage wohl von Post-Processing-Käse verschlungen.
D.h., wenn du die Grafikqualität des Spieles herauf oder herabsetzt hat das jetzt weniger damit zu tun, aus wievielen Polygonen Laras Brüste bestehen, 
sondern mit diversen Filtern, die über das fertige Bild gelegt werden, um die Kanten zu verwischen, etc.

Und was gerade bei "Rise" viel Leistung frisst, sind die Qualitätsstufen der Texturen. Bei der höchsten wird wohl schlicht darauf verzichtet, diese zu komprimieren
oder halt wenig komprimiert. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da mehr Grafikspeicher uU. sogar was brächte.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> "Rise of the Tomb Raider" auf Ultra, bei 1680x1050 (!), kannst du aber knicken.



bitte? im ernst?


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2016)

Heh, ja, das ruckelt ganz schön. 

Aber ich will's nur erwähnt haben und mache mir keinen großen Kopp deswegen.

Denn obwohl es eigentlich prima läuft, ist es, am Ende des Tages, genauso ein Xbox-One-Port, wie "Ryse: Son of Rome" oder "Quantum Break". Und damit irgendwie suspekt.  
Ich glaube, der Herkunft wegen, kommen dann doch Eigenheiten mit, die auf manchen PCs halt gravierender ausfallen können.


----------



## vonKroete (12. Mai 2016)

Post-Processing ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Bin ja eher ein Old-School-Gamer, viele Polygone mit schönen Texturen reichen mir. Eigentlich finde ich es ja Wahnsinn, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher etc. moderne Grafikkarten haben. Kann man dieses Post-Processing irgendwo deaktivieren und sich ganz aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Mai 2016)

Man kann ja so 'oldskool' sein wie man will ... aber die Entwickler nehmen auf einzelne Vorlieben keine Rücksicht.  

D.h. das Post-Processing wird von dem Spiel selbst vorgenommen und kann, je nach Spiel, in div. Abstufungen im Optionsmenü angepasst werden. Einige Spiele bieten viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, andere hingegen nur ein paar.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Post-Processing ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Bin ja eher ein Old-School-Gamer, viele Polygone mit schönen Texturen reichen mir. Eigentlich finde ich es ja Wahnsinn, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher etc. moderne Grafikkarten haben. Kann man dieses Post-Processing irgendwo deaktivieren und sich ganz aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren?



viele polygone und schöne texturen gilt jetzt schon als oldschool? 
wenige polyone (wenn überhaupt) und gar keine texturen - DAS ist oldschool.


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, freilich. 

Es gibt, in guten PC-Spielen zumindest, schon immer die Möglichkeit, die Grafik an dein System anzupassen, ohne, dass der Spielspaß darunter leiden muss.

Anti-Aliasing, Texturqualität (und damit Texturgröße), Umgebungsverdeckung, Tiefen- und Bewegungsunschärfe, Schattenqualität, PhysX/GameWorx, Tesselation...
da sind schon ein Haufen Optionen dabei, welche ein Level hübscher, glaubhafter usw. machen, aber rechenintensiv sind.

Aber es sieht ja ohnehin so aus, dass gute Grafik eigentlich noch nie aus einem schlechten Spiel ein Gutes gemacht hat. Ein Akzeptables, ja. 

edit: Aber lasst bloß die Polygone in Ruhe. Die müssen sein.


----------



## vonKroete (12. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass sich das wesentliche Prinzip hinter guter 3D-Grafik für mich seit 15 Jahren nicht geändert hat. Mehr Polygone, höherauflösende Texturen, okay. Vielleicht auch noch Anti-Alias (aber nur zwei- bis vierfaches). Aber den ganzen anderen Kram brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Schließlich bin ich jemand, der erst letztens das zu seinem Erscheinungszeitpunkt damals noch revolutionäre Descent I auf einem Röhrenmonitor gezockt hat. Das ist echt ein cooles Spiel, auch ohne jeglichen grafischen Schnickschnack. Damals gab es wohl auch noch gar keine speziell auf 3D-Grafik ausgelegten Grafikkarten (zumindest für den Privatbereich) und der Prozessor musste die ganzen Berechnungen alleine runterrödeln. Einerseits war das natürlich eine Einschränkung für die Entwickler, andererseits vielleicht aber auch ein Grund, mehr Zeit ins Gameplay zu investieren.


----------



## vonKroete (12. Mai 2016)

Was wohl eine moderne Grafikkarte leisten könnte, wenn moderne Spiele sich auf diese Punkte beschränken würden? Sicherlich wären dann auch bei Tomb Raider die höchsten Auflösungen kein Problem.


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, also, die Auflösungen an sich sind nicht das Problem, glaube ich.

Die großen Texturen machen sich da eher bemerkbar, weil die ja ständig nachgeladen werden müssen und 4GB GDDR5 da knapp werden, 
um optimal zu arbeiten.

Aber "nur auf hoch" (was optisch keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht), existiert kaum ein Spiel, welches, im Gesamtpaket, grafisch mithalten kann. 
Und in dieser Einstellung flutscht es auch über den Monitor.

Naja, manchmal ist weniger mehr und wer nicht krankhaft alle Details hochsetzten muss, kann auch mit einer 200€ Grafikkarte auf FullHD Spaß haben.

Eh witzig, weil Kinder heutzutage "Battlefield auf Ultra" immer als Anhaltspunkt und erklärtes Ziel nennen, wenn sie einen neuen PC zusammenstellen möchten.
Du kannst dich sicher auch an Zeiten erinnern, wo, gerade in Mehrspielertiteln, alles abgedreht worden ist, was die Zielerfassung unnötig erschwert hatte.


----------



## vonKroete (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich würde mir ja schon ne relativ moderne Karte kaufen, wenn ich sicher gehen kann, dass die dann wenigstens in eins, zwei, vielleicht drei Jahren noch die neuesten Titel wenigstens in Full HD mit "hohen" Einstellungen schafft. So Descent-VGA-Grafik möchte ich dann natürlich bei neueren Spielen eigentlich auch nicht mehr, wenigstens bei genauerer Überlegung. Wenn die Grafikspeicher-Madness so weiter geht, dann sehe ich da in der Prognose allerdings eher schwarz. Dann werden natürlich auch die Texturen immer detailreicher & größer und ältere Karten dementsprechend benachteiligt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde mir ja schon ne relativ moderne Karte kaufen, wenn ich sicher gehen kann, dass die dann wenigstens in eins, zwei, vielleicht drei Jahren noch die neuesten Titel wenigstens in Full HD mit "hohen" Einstellungen schafft. .


 also, aller Erfahrung nach reicht selbst die neueste "High-End" Karte maximal für 3 Jahre, wenn man die dann wiederum neuesten "Grafikblockbuster" immer noch auf "hoch" über 30-40 FPS spielen will. Da würde ich mich aber auch nicht kirre machen lassen und meinen, eine Karte sei nicht gut, nur weil sie nach 2 Jahren ein neues Game nicht mehr auf "hoch" schafft, denn viele Spielehersteller setzen für die Stufe "Hoch" oder "Ultra" auch Grafikdetails ein, die nicht besser aussehen als eine Stufe drunter, dafür aber massiv Leistung fressen. 

 Ne "Oberklasse"-Karte für 250-350€, vlt maximal 400€ reicht seit zig Generationen erstmal sehr gut aus, und selbst wenn du die schon nach 1-1,5 Jahren durch die dann wiederum neuere Oberklasse-Karte ersetzen "musst", weil Dir "nur" mittlere Details nicht reichen oder es auf "hoch" nicht 50, sondern nur 40 FPS sind, wirst du in der Summe weniger ausgegeben haben als wenn Du direkt eine "High-End"-Karte kaufst. Und die nach 1,5 Jahren neu gekaufte Oberklassekarte wird dann nämlich idR sogar stärker sein als die nicht-gekaufte High-End-Karte  zumindest gleich schnell.


Gerade das Thema Texturen: es gab Spiele mit "Ultra-HD-Texturpacks", und da sollte die Karte am besten 6GB oder mehr haben - dabei sah es im SPiel dann auch nicht nennenswert besser aus als mit den normalen "High"-Texturen. Nur bei Screenshots oder wenn man absichtlich sehr nah an ein Objekt rangeht und es sich in Ruhe anschaut, fällt so was vlt auf


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Mai 2016)

Schau Dich momentan mal in den Amazon Warehousedealz um, die haben ein paar Kracher dabei, z.B. SAPPHIRE R9 FURY für knappe 300 Euro.


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Klingt gut, aber sind diese Warehousedealz nicht mitunter B-Ware?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber sind diese Warehousedealz nicht mitunter B-Ware?



Es sind Versandrückläufer und bei Amazon hast Du weder Stress mit der Garantie, noch mit der 30-tägigen Rücksendung, wenn irgendwas nicht passt.

Ein Kracher ist momentan auch bei Amazon.fr zu haben:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-list...on+R9+290X+4096+Mo+PCI+Express&condition=used

Da habe ich aber keine Ahnung wie das mit Garantie etc. abläuft.


----------

